# A Democrate said this?????????????



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dick Lamm, the former Democrat Governor of Colorado spoke recently to a group to which I belong and basically gave this same message. In my opinion, it is worth some serious thought.

Dan Boyd

Changing America

This also applies to Canada

Most Americans will know Dick Lamm as the former Governor of Colorado In that context his thoughts are particularly poignant. Last week there was an immigration-overpopulation conference in Washington, DC, filled to capacity by many of American's finest minds and leaders. A brilliant college professor named Victor Hansen Davis talked about his latest book, "Mexifornia," explaining how immigration - both legal and illegal - was destroying the entire state of California. He said it would march across the country until it destroyed all vestiges of The American Dream.

Moments later, former Colorado Governor Richard D. Lamm stood up and gave a stunning speech on how to destroy America. The audience sat spellbound as he described eight methods for the destruction of the United States. He said, "If you believe that America is too smug, too self-satisfied, too rich, then let's destroy America. It is not that hard to do. No nation in history has survived the ravages of time. Arnold Toynbee observed that all great civilizations rise and fall and that 'An autopsy of history would show that all great nations commit suicide.'"

"Here is how they do it," Lamm said: First to destroy America, "Turn America into a bilingual or multi-lingual and bicultural country. History shows that no nation can survive the tension, conflict, and antagonism of two or more competing languages and cultures. It is a blessing for an individual to be bilingual; however, it is a curse for a society to be bilingual.

"The historical scholar Seymour Lipset put it this way: 'The histories of bilingual and bi-cultural societies that do not assimilate are histories of turmoil, tension, and tragedy.' Canada, Belgium, Malaysia, Lebanon all face crises of national existence in which minorities press for autonomy, if not independence. Pakistan and Cyprus have divided. Nigeria suppressed an ethnic rebellion. France faces difficulties with Basques, Bretons, and Corsicans."

Lamm went on: Second, to destroy America, "Invent 'multiculturalism' and encourage immigrants to maintain their culture. I would make it an article of belief that all cultures are equal. That there are no cultural differences. I would make it an article of faith that the Black and Hispanic dropout rates are due to prejudice and discrimination by the majority. Every other explanation is out of bounds.

Third, "We could make the United States an 'Hispanic Quebec' without much effort. The key is to celebrate diversity rather than unity. As Benjamin Schwarz said in the Atlantic Monthly recently: 'The apparent success of our own multiethnic and multicultural experiment might have been achieved not by tolerance but by hegemony. Without the dominance that once dictated ethnocentrically and what it meant to be an American, we are left with only tolerance and pluralism to hold us together.'"

Lamm said, "I would encourage all immigrants to keep their own language and culture. I would replace the melting pot metaphor with the salad bowl metaphor. It is important to ensure that we have various cultural subgroups living in America reinforcing their differences rather than as Americans, emphasizing their similarities."

"Fourth, I would make our fastest growing demographic group the least educated. I would add a second underclass, unassimilated, undereducated, and antagonistic to our population. I would have this second underclass have a 50% dropout rate from high school."

"My fifth point for destroying America would be to get big foundations and business to give these efforts lots of money. I would invest in ethnic identity, and I would establish the cult of 'Victimology.' I would get all minorities to think their lack of success was the fault of the majority. I would start a grievance industry blaming all minority failure on the majority population."

"My sixth plan for America's downfall would include dual citizenship and promote divided loyalties. I would celebrate diversity over unity. I would stress differences rather than similarities. Diverse people worldwide are mostly engaged in hating each other - that is, when they are not killing each other. A diverse, peaceful, or stable society is against most historical precedent. People undervalue the unity it takes to keep a nation together. Look at the ancient Greeks. The Greeks believed that they belonged to the same race; they possessed a common language and literature; and they worshipped the same gods. All Greece took part in the Olympic games. A common enemy Persia threatened their liberty. Yet all these bonds were not strong enough to over come two factors: local patriotism and geographical conditions that nurtured political divisions. Greece fell. "E. Pluribus Unum" -- >From many, one. In that historical reality, if we put the emphasis on the 'pluribus' instead of the 'Unum,' we can balkanize America as surely as Kosovo."

"Next to last, I would place all subjects off limits ~ make it taboo to talk about anything against the cult of 'diversity.' I would find a word similar to 'heretic' in the 16th century - that stopped discussion and paralyzed thinking. Words like 'racist' or 'xenophobe' halt discussion and debate."

"Having made America a bilingual/bicultural country, having established multi-culturism, having the large foundations fund the doctrine of 'Victimology,' I would next make it impossible to enforce our immigration laws. I would develop a mantra: That because immigration has been good for America, it must always be good. I would make every individual immigrant symmetric and ignore the cumulative impact of millions of them."

In the last minute of his speech, Governor Lamm wiped his brow. Profound silence followed. Finally he said, "Lastly, I would censor Victor Hanson Davis's book Mexifornia. His book is dangerous. It exposes the plan to destroy America. If you feel America deserves to be destroyed, don't read that book."

There was no applause. A chilling fear quietly rose like an ominous cloud above every attendee at the conference. Every American in that room knew that everything Lamm enumerated was proceeding methodically, quietly, darkly, yet pervasively across the United States today. Every discussion is being suppressed. Over 100 languages are ripping the foundation of our educational system and national cohesiveness. Barbaric cultures that practice female genital mutilation are growing as we celebrate 'diversity.' American jobs are vanishing into the Third World as corporations create a Third World in America - take note of California and other states - to date, ten million illegal aliens and growing fast. It is reminiscent of George Orwell's book "1984." In that story, three slogans are engraved in the Ministry of Truth building: "War is peace," "Freedom is slavery," and "Ignorance is strength."

Governor Lamm walked back to his seat. It dawned on everyone at the conference that our nation and the future of this great democracy is deeply in trouble and worsening fast. If we don't get this immigration monster stopped within three years, it will rage like a California wildfire and destroy everything in its path, especially The American Dream.

WHER DO WE GO FROM HERE?

WHAT DO YOU BOYS THINK?

:eyeroll: LET'S HEAR FROM THE POLITICAL CORRECT LEFT :withstupid:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

53 hits and no comments :eyeroll: Does this mean no one cares? :eyeroll: Where's MT when you need him.
I believe some of what this man says is sadly true. We are a very young country will our way of life continue for ever? I bet not although I'd hate to see it change. I believe it will change drasticly in the next 50 years or so.
You young folks here what do you think? What is your biggest worry about or for our country? Read my tag line I believe what this man says. We are headed to socialism and don't even know it.

Off to the Angle. Plainsman this weekend I will fish. Dan B. the muskie man said to tell you Hi. If you want to fish for the biggest muskies on LOW pick a date it can be arranged. Tom is the best.

Gota go the Walleyes are trembeling with fear :lol: They feel my presence :toofunny: :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Does this mean no one cares?


Naw ............... a lot of us care and a lot of us know Lamm was right on target. Problem is what can we do about it. Until those that don't understand what Lamm was saying start to listen and pay attention and come to realize what is right in front of them, ..... well, you get the message.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good post Zog. I've just been taking some time off of the rollercoaster.


----------



## Str8Shooter (Mar 3, 2005)

I received this in an email, thought I would share it. 

Subject: Fw: Robin Williams on Making Sense!

Here's the plan:

1) The US will apologize to the world for our "interference" in their affairs, past & present. You know, Hitler, Mussolini and the rest of them 'good old boys'. We will never "interfere" again.

2) We will withdraw our troops from all over the world, starting with Germany, South Korea and the Philippines. They don't want us there. We would station troops at our borders. No more sneaking through holes in the fence.

3) All illegal aliens have 90 days to get their affairs together and leave. We'll give them a free trip home. After 90 days the remainder will be gathered up and deported immediately, regardless of who or where they are. France would welcome them.

4) All future visitors will be thoroughly checked and limited to 90 days unless given a special permit. No one from a terrorist nation would be allowed in. If you don't like it there, change it yourself, don't hide here. Asylum would not ever be available to anyone. We don't need any more cab drivers.

5) No "students" over age 21. The older ones are the bombers. If they don't attend classes, they get a "D" and it's back home baby.

6) The US will make a strong effort to become self sufficient energy wise. This will include developing non polluting sources of energy but will require a temporary drilling of oil in the Alaskan wilderness. The caribou will have to cope for a while.

7) Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil producing countries $10 a barrel for their oil. If they don't like it, we go someplace else.

8. If there is a famine or other natural catastrophe in the world, we will not "interfere". They can pray to Allah or whomever, for seeds, rain, cement or whatever they need. Besides' most of what we give them is stolen or given to the army. The people who need it most get very little, if any anyway.

9) Ship the UN Headquarters to an island some place. We don't need the spies and fair weather friends here. Besides, it would make a good homeless shelter or lockup for illegal aliens.

9b) Use the buildings as replacement for the twin towers.

10) All Americans must go to charm and beauty school. That way, no one can call us "Ugly Americans" any longer.

Now, ain't that a winner of a plan.

"The Statue of Liberty is no longer saying'Give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses.' She's got a baseball bat and she's yelling, 'You want a piece of me?'" - Robin Williams.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now that's an immigration policy.....unfortunately we may be to far gone already.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

What do I think? I think that our country is run by the large corporations. Our government does not address the immigration problem because unlimited immigration provides inexpensive labor thereby providing more of our consumer dollars for the grossly overpaid executive structure of said corporations, which controls politicians through their donations to political campaigns and said politicians pet causes. I have completely lost faith in our political system. It makes me want to cry when I think about how great our country used to be. If only people like Lamm could get the message through to enough of the American people. But if those people chose to act, what then? Anarchy? I fear for those who will remain in another fifty years. Sadly, Burl


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Someone asked for a young person's perspective. i think it was zoogman.

I am 31 years old and after reading that extremely long post, I would mostly agree.

Do we have an immigration problem. Yes.
Do we have an illegal alien problem. Yes.

I liked everything Robin Williams says. I would love to see someone in the Whitehouse that brought everyone home, took our billions of dollars set aside for poverty nations and put to towards OUR homeless and education, kick out the UN and send them somewhere else, and manage our borders more closely. Would't matter though, it is double edge sword. Everyone would still hate us.

When and how that will happen??? I just can't see it. We have too many weirdo's in this country now (example: lady releasing white doves at the conclusion of Micheal Jackson's trial, PETA, and many more). They would find some stupid lawyer who would drag out an incredible long trial saying this is all unconstitutional all while getting his face on CNN, selling his book for millions, and having NBC do a mini-series on him.

As my grandfather would have said, "This country has gone to hell in a handbasket"

What is the last instinctive thing to do in a time of crisis...make sure you survive. I guess I will be taking Spanish this fall. With all the Mexicans tring to get in here and all the Americans trying to buy land in Mexico, I know where I will retire.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

*Robin williams for president!!!*
I think that all throughout history great nations such as the Roman Empire have fallen because of one thing. They stretch themselves to thin. They become involved in other countries business, culture & religion. And they forget to take care of business at home. When they finally realize that thry have a problem it is too late. Are we past that time? I hope not for my childrens sake. I am sad to think of what my children and grandchildren will have as a nation, if the present trend of (in the famous quote of a great American - Rodney King) "Can't we just all get along." continues to dominate our society. It is time to look towards our nations problems and stop fixing everybody elses problems.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

To the original post and the comment about the lack of comments on it. This is just one more instance of when a Dem/Lib doesn't fit in the box that some try to put him in. Not easy for a comservative to admit a dem might think like them! This whole idea of people being in lock step with the parties is a load... If poloticians want to make a differnce and help people they need to somehow effect peoples lives and tackle issues that they believe in, thats how you build power and influence change. I myself could disagree with someone on several issues but if he or she stood for a living wage, and the rights of resident sportsman I would vote for them. Its not national but look at the score card for legislators in Minot. Most on this forum are conservitive yet its mostly the Republicans in Minot that score the worst! Don't buy into the lockstep bull of the parties. Just because I'm on the left doesn't mean Im that far away from those on the right.

Zog thanks for posting what you did.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> This is just one more instance of when a Dem/Lib doesn't fit in the box that some try to put him in.


Better take another look. That box is so full now the lid can't be closed.......... thus the quote of Lamm. The simple fact of the comment "I myself could disagree with someone on several issues but if he or she stood for a living wage, and the rights of resident sportsman I would vote for them" makes for a worthy candidate to be put in the box. Single issue voters are part of the reason we are in this mess and that very mind set is exactly what the far left and right depend on for their base.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman that was a great post, and tail chaser, I find myself agreeing with you more and more. I could support legislation for a living wage. We would have to be careful how we implemented the idea. Some people are not worth $2/hr so we would have to make it easier for an employer to fire the absolutely worthless worker. Also, when teens begin to work some are worth it some are not, and none are trained. I couldn't see starting a kid at McDonalds for $10/hr. Hire them at $6, and if they are good push their salary up, and if they are not can them.

Even though I was fishing in Montana last week I listened to the news. It was disturbing to hear that the Supreme court voted 5 to 4 to let a city take private property then sell it to another. I can see in the future this could hit the local land owners who tout landowners rights. When it happens who will support them? If the sportsman is only a dollar to them now in the future that is how they also will be judged.

On a lighter note, how was fishing zogman? My wife and I floated the Missouri last Saturday and Sunday with our son. I got a little careless and lost a few. I tried to lift them into the raft with the line and forgot how tender their mouths are, they fell right off the hook. Some of the small creeks have so many rattlesnakes that they post signs and recommend against fishing them. Good fishing if you don't run out of ammo. See photo below.


----------

